# MagGuts and making single-stacks better



## JohnBender (Feb 5, 2017)

I am in no way affiliated with these guys, but I am impressed and want to share my findings.

I carry a S&W Shield 9 as my EDC and while I love it, I hate the capacity of single stacks. I cannot carry big pistols because I am built like a brick shit house so double stacked print on me like a mother fucker. I found out about this company called Mag Guts a few months ago, where they supply you all new internals for various single stack magazines, and it ups the capacity by 1-2 depending. They have kits for a lot of different single stack pistols - glocks, rugers, and others that I don't feel like looking up. 

Finally I took the plunge because I had the extra 40 bucks, and I gotta say - it's damn worth it. The Shield 9, 7 rounder magazines are fucked up anyway, and I've had to send TWO of them back to be replaced. The spring folds in on itself and not only do they fail to feed, but the rounds literally fall out of the top. I figure - hey, if this thing is as good as it says it is, that turns a 7 round mag into a 9 round mag, and the spring issue is gone. Well, that's the case. I just ran about 70 rounds through this particular magazine now, feeing both cheap aluminum, brass round nose, standard hollow point and a few Hornady critical duty and I gotta say - no hiccups. Actually, because the 7 rounder is now a little bit longer due to the 1/4 inch base plate extension, I have a much better grip on the pistol than the 7 rounder ever gave me. 

You can use the same kit to modify the 8 rounder too, but in my opinion that becomes far too long for a CCW and for a 10 round capacity; the kit is also the same for the .40 mags as well so there is a 4 different mag options for one 40 dollar kit. 

So if you were thinking about this thing, or wanted to add a little bit more to your pocket rocket, it gets the JB 43 chromosome seal of approval. 

MagGuts | The Last Round's On Us!


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 5, 2017)

IIRC they also sell mags with the kits installed (less than paying for mag + kit).  I have a few of them.  No rigorous testing, but a few hundred rounds w/o failure.


----------



## JohnBender (Feb 5, 2017)

Totentanz said:


> IIRC they also sell mags with the kits installed (less than paying for mag + kit).  I have a few of them.  No rigorous testing, but a few hundred rounds w/o failure.



Interesting, I did not see that, but I was looking for an augment not a new item so-to-speak. I honestly probably would have bought the full thing had I seen it, because I wouldn't mind having three size options. Also, it probably should be said that wearing Eye-Pro is a good idea when installing the spring since it was like trying to smash into a virgin, and the spring shot out nearly taking my eye out by millimeters.


----------



## Totentanz (Feb 5, 2017)

JohnBender said:


> Interesting, I did not see that, but I was looking for an augment not a new item so-to-speak. I honestly probably would have bought the full thing had I seen it, because I wouldn't mind having three size options. Also, it probably should be said that wearing Eye-Pro is a good idea when installing the spring since it was like trying to smash into a virgin, and the spring shot out nearly taking my eye out by millimeters.


Sig Sauer P238 | MagGuts

I did the same - had spare mags on hand prior to Mag Guts stocking kits for my pistol.  Just a bit of caution - they seem to be out of stock a LOT (more frequently than in stock).  Good when you can get them, it's just not all that common.

I used either a small screwdriver or a cut-off cue tip shoved through the witness holes (sideways across the mag) to pin the spring in place while working with it.   I'm not sure if the Shield mag has the same setup (or if witness holes are in the back of the mag).


----------



## JohnBender (Feb 5, 2017)

Totentanz said:


> Sig Sauer P238 | MagGuts
> 
> I did the same - had spare mags on hand prior to Mag Guts stocking kits for my pistol.  Just a bit of caution - they seem to be out of stock a LOT (more frequently than in stock).  Good when you can get them, it's just not all that common.
> 
> I used either a small screwdriver or a cut-off cue tip shoved through the witness holes (sideways across the mag) to pin the spring in place while working with it.   I'm not sure if the Shield mag has the same setup (or if witness holes are in the back of the mag).



Interesting. I guess they only offer full mags with some models; the entire mag for your p238 is less expensive than the conversion kit for the shield. It may also be because one kit works for 4 different mags with the shield ( 7 and 8 rounder for the 9mil, and the 6 and 7 rounder for the .40) so they probably do not want to stock pre-built ones in all four configurations. 

The Shield mags are the same, but I just Marine Corp'd it which was trying to strong-arm it while screaming "FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU". Using a blocker would have been smart... It's easy to be hard, but hard to be smart.


----------

